# Anyone interested in a VA Rib cook off?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 9, 2006)

http://www.whitetailpark.org/

I wont be able to make it due to a class that weekend, but I would be willing to bet that this would be a golden opertunity for someone to try out his Wolfe rub in competition.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 9, 2006)

A rib cookoff at a nudist resort... now that is my kind of competition... of course.. I REALLY do NOT want to SEE any of you there.   :eep:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 9, 2006)

Right now Bill The Grill Guy is re-opening the link and discovering that it IS a Nudest Colony.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

oh dear Lord, I think that is the funniest thing I've ever read on here!

Only Bill would see ribs and not the fact it's naked people!!!!!!!!!!

This is gonna get ugly quick.

So let me start.

Nick, is your daughter coming?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

Do they make you wear two hair nets while preparing food?


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

=D>  =D>  =D> 
Way to go Bill.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Do they make you wear two hair nets while preparing food?



You got Chubaka in your underwear? Git ur Done!!!!!


----------



## allie (Mar 9, 2006)

The hairnet issue is nothing a good sharp razor can't fix!  LOL

Whew, glad that one is in Virginia.  All I'd need is for Les to find out about it.  He'd be trying to strike some kind of a deal with me to get me to go.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 9, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> The hairnet issue is nothing a good sharp razor can't fix!  LOL



Did she really just say that.....? :faint: 

Well now.... I ... well... uh.... I better just let that one go....... I might get censored..........


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> allie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be the smart thing to do but.... no i won't


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2006)

Can you guys see Larry naked in his wheelchair? God that would be some site to see!


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Can you guys see Larry naked in his wheelchair? God that would be some site to see!



 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack:  :ack: 

awwwwwwww Nick.... did you REALLY have to say that....??... Now I have to stop on my way home to buy MORE beer so I can get that image out of my head.


----------



## cflatt (Mar 9, 2006)

I dont even want to think about a wheelchair with a stick shift  #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

ROFL!!!

More like a Vienna sausage shift.


----------



## Griff (Mar 9, 2006)

I bet those folks get some nasty burns.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> More like a Vienna sausage shift.



No, more like one of those old push button transmissions!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> More like a Vienna sausage shift.


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## allie (Mar 10, 2006)

And you guys thought my comment was bad.....come on a wheelchair with a stick shift......or even worse push button transmission!  LMAO!


----------

